# A bold rebuke of the PCUSA



## Kevin (May 18, 2011)

Here is a great example of a bold rebuke, that was delivered lovingly & with kindness. Ask yourself if you could be this blunt as an invited guest at the GA of the PCUSA?

If you were invited, what would you say? Would you be as bold as this Orthodox Priest?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tonQS0W27c


----------



## discipulo (May 18, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Here is a great example of a bold rebuke, that was delivered lovingly & with kindness. Ask yourself if you could be this blunt as an invited guest at the GA of the PCUSA?
> 
> If you were invited, what would you say? Would you be as bold as this Orthodox Priest?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tonQS0W27c



He was quite bold indeed, I wonder if he is as bold in his own Church..


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 18, 2011)

I listened to his whole six minutes. As an Orthodox guy he laid it on the line very gently but firmly. Repent PCUSA.


----------

